# Telephone Support Groups for Overcoming Social Anxiety



## BanyonShade (Apr 8, 2010)

I have come across a great source of help for my social anxiety problems-- Social Anxiety Anonymous (a nonprofit) has (free) telephone support groups for overcoming social anxiety.


----------

